
IE9 team asks Reddit for feedback... - pavs
http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/depct/and_now_for_a_word_from_our_sponsor_because_for/
======
NumberFiveAlive
This is...an interesting approach. Reddit is far from a Microsoft loving
community; it will be interesting to see 1\. If Microsoft can get some good
feedback (they should be able to) 2\. If they'll use the feedback (remains to
be seen) 3\. If the use of the feedback leads to a better product (really
remains to be seen).

Still, it's encouraging to see a huge company like MS engage a hivemind like
Reddit for this type of thing.

------
joshuacc
So far it seems to be a lot of noise and very little genuine feedback, but it
might be a bit early for that.

